# Fàbregas è del Chelsea,è ufficiale



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2014)

L'affare dato per fatto da tutti in Inghilterra è finalmente ufficiale,il Barcellona ha infatti comunicato di aver raggiunto l'accordo con il Chelsea per il trasferimento di Cesc Fàbregas.Le cifre non sono note,ma ricordiamo che Piquè parlò di *33 milioni di euro* (http://www.milanworld.net/clamorosa-indiscrezione-di-pique-fabregas-venduto-per-33m-vt18300.html).


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2014)

Ecco la prima foto in maglia blu:


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2014)

Ha fatto un "casino" per tornare al Barca e ora va via dopo poco,al Barca non tornerà mai più.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Voglio vedere che scusa userà Mourinho nel caso a fine anno finisse con "seru tituli" con la squadra della madonna che si ritrova in mano nella prossima stagione. Oppure tanta attesa per come convincerà i suoi fan boy o gli interisti di come il Chelsea non sia una squadra top.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un "casino" per tornare al Barca e ora va via dopo poco,al Barca non tornerà mai più.



infatti, sperava di giocare titolare e vincere tanto, invece ha capito l'antifona ed ha cambiato aria... mah


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Comunque, grosso colpo del Chelsea. Fabregas è negli anni migliori della carriera essendo ancora giovanissimo e a Barcellona ha fatto tutt'altro che male, come vogliono far credere in molti.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2014)

Chissà cosa ne pensano i tifosi dell'Arsenal


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

Saranno contenti i tifosi dei Gunners 

Comunque vediamo se si ripiglia dopo una parentesi non proprio felice al Barca, nonostante fosse partito piuttosto bene. Se penso che lo facevano giocare da falso nueve


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2014)

*Le prime dichiarazioni del giocatore:*

_Credo fermamente che il Chelsea è la miglior scelta possibile.Il club ha la mia stessa fame e ambizione di vincere trofei_


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Saranno contenti i tifosi dei Gunners
> 
> Comunque vediamo se si ripiglia dopo una parentesi non proprio felice al Barca, nonostante fosse partito piuttosto bene. Se penso che lo facevano giocare da falso nueve



Beh, 42 goal in 3 anni per uno del suo ruolo anche se ha giocato punta diverse volte non sono pochi.
La sua parentesi a Barcellona, secondo me, è molto ma molto sottovalutata.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un "casino" per tornare al Barca e ora va via dopo poco,al Barca non tornerà mai più.



I tifosi del Barca lo odiano


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2014)

Non gli piaceva l'aria che tirava in Catalunya ed è andato in una squadra ricchissima e fortissima nel miglior campionato del Mondo.Adesso ci sono due "non pirla" al Celsi


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2014)

Gran colpo del Barcellona.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Beh, 42 goal in 3 anni per uno del suo ruolo anche se ha giocato punta diverse volte non sono pochi.
> La sua parentesi a Barcellona, secondo me, è molto ma molto sottovalutata.



Il punto non sono i gol ma le prestazioni, è stato spesso sostituito perché giocava da cani ma fuori posizione era abbastanza comprensibile.

Comunque:
Fabregas Matic
Willian Oscar Hazard
Diego Costa


Urge un altro miracolo dello Special One


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il punto non sono i gol ma le prestazioni, è stato spesso sostituito perché giocava da cani ma fuori posizione era abbastanza comprensibile.
> 
> Comunque:
> Fabregas Matic
> ...



Hype per le scuse che userà a fine stagione


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Saranno contenti i tifosi dei Gunners



Guardando su un forum a caso non ho potuto non notare tra i messaggi la presenza di parecchi asterischi


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Giugno 2014)

Se Mou non vince qualcosa..


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2014)

Che colpo ragazzi!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2014)

Certo che questi al 12 giugno hanno speso 75M per due giocatori come Diego Costa e Fabregas... e noi ci esaltiamo per Menez ed Alex a costo zero. Purtroppo questo da la misura del divario che esiste tra noi e gli altri top club. E più passa il tempo senza che le cose cambino, più sarà difficile colmare questo divario.


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Beh, 42 goal in 3 anni per uno del suo ruolo anche se ha giocato punta diverse volte non sono pochi.
> La sua parentesi a Barcellona, secondo me, è molto ma molto sottovalutata.



Esatto, ha fatto bene a Barcellona solo che a differenza di Londra non era il leader della squadra


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2014)

è la classica operazione che fa felice tutte le parti


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> è la classica operazione che fa felice tutte le parti



Ma il Barca pensa che Xavi sia eterno? Aveva 2 ottimi sostituti e nel giro di un anno sono stati venduti.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran colpo del Barcellona.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2014)




----------



## pennyhill (12 Giugno 2014)

In 12 mesi hanno ceduto Thiago e Fabregas, tenendosi Xavi e Iniesta. Tre anni fa non avrei mai immaginato sarebbe finita così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran colpo del Barcellona.


Del Chelsea. Questo è uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo, solo che è stato ingabbiato per tre anni in un mondo calcistico logoro e decomposto.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> In 12 mesi hanno ceduto Thiago e Fabregas, tenendosi Xavi e Iniesta. Tre anni fa non avrei mai immaginato sarebbe finita così.


È inevitabile, quando si è a fine ciclo si perde la lucidità per riuscire a rinnovarsi e la freddezza di sganciarsi da giocatori che son stati importanti ma che sono alla canna del gas(sicuramente il caso di Xavi).


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



R.I.P Cesc


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma il Barca pensa che Xavi sia eterno? Aveva 2 ottimi sostituti e nel giro di un anno sono stati venduti.



Han preso Rakitic apposta mi sa.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Un accoglienza tranquilla all'Emirates insomma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In 12 mesi hanno ceduto Thiago e Fabregas, tenendosi Xavi e Iniesta. Tre anni fa non avrei mai immaginato sarebbe finita così.



vabbè che hanno preso Halilovic, ma rimangono comunque cessioni poco sensate. Avevano già dei giocatori da (ri)lanciare, peraltro canterani, e invece continuano a puntare sempre su Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta. Fossi un tifoso del Barca sarei decisamente incazzato.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>







pennyhill ha scritto:


> In 12 mesi hanno ceduto Thiago e Fabregas, tenendosi Xavi e Iniesta. Tre anni fa non avrei mai immaginato sarebbe finita così.



Idem, Rakitic va bene ma serve altro se vogliono rilanciarsi.


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma il Barca pensa che Xavi sia eterno? Aveva 2 ottimi sostituti e nel giro di un anno sono stati venduti.



Thiago era il sostituto ideale, Cesc meno, Fabregas secondo me per fare l'interno in un centrocampo a 3 deve avere almeno un paio di mastini intorno che facciano il lavoro sporco per lui, cosa che all'Arsenal per esempio facevano Flamini, Diaby ecc.., con biscotto e Iniesta questo non era possibile. Non penso lo rimpiangeranno molto, vai a vedere i numeri e pare abbia fatto le onde, in realtà le volte che non segnava era un ameba in campo, si è hamsikzzato, paga tra l'altro prestazioni davvero orripilanti in quasi tutti i big match giocati in questi anni, soprattutto in champions, non a caso quando veniva sostituito piovevano giù fischi dal Camp Nou, e per farti fischiare dalla tifoseria del Barca ce ne vuole...

Alcantara è il vero rimpianto per l'età e per le caratteristiche tecniche che ne facevano il perfetto erede di Xavi ma in quel caso c'è da dire che pure il ragazzo non è stato molto paziente. Comunque non penso staranno a guardare, intanto hanno preso Rakitic e forse prenderanno anche Koke.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2014)

Questi in 4 anni hanno buttato fuori Touré, Cesc e Alcantara, senza peraltro sostituirli adeguatamente, ho paura che alla fine il barçelonismo stia stritolando tutti coloro che non riescono ad adeguarsi alla mentalità catalana, se avessero inserito tutti i campioni che hanno comprato a quest'ora dominerebbero ancora in Europa ed invece mi sa che con l'arrivo di Luis Enrique la situazione possa anche degenerare.

Il prossimo avviato alla cessione mi sa che sarà Neymar.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> vabbè che hanno preso Halilovic, ma rimangono comunque cessioni poco sensate. Avevano già dei giocatori da (ri)lanciare, peraltro canterani, e invece continuano a puntare sempre su Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta. Fossi un tifoso del Barca sarei decisamente incazzato.



Busquets e Iniesta sono ancora relativamente giovani, il primo [ed imprescindibile] soprattutto. 
Come detto da un altro utente, han già preso Rakitic e probabilmente prenderanno Koke.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Thiago era il sostituto ideale, Cesc meno, Fabregas secondo me per fare l'interno in un centrocampo a 3 deve avere almeno un paio di mastini intorno che facciano il lavoro sporco per lui, cosa che all'Arsenal per esempio facevano Flamini, Diaby ecc.., con biscotto e Iniesta questo non era possibile. Non penso lo rimpiangeranno molto, vai a vedere i numeri e pare abbia fatto le onde, in realtà le volte che non segnava era un ameba in campo, si è hamsikzzato, paga tra l'altro prestazioni davvero orripilanti in quasi tutti i big match giocati in questi anni, soprattutto in champions, non a caso quando veniva sostituito piovevano giù fischi dal Camp Nou, e per farti fischiare dalla tifoseria del Barca ce ne vuole...
> 
> Alcantara è il vero rimpianto per l'età e per le caratteristiche tecniche che ne facevano il perfetto erede di Xavi ma in quel caso c'è da dire che pure il ragazzo non è stato molto paziente. *Comunque non penso staranno a guardare, intanto hanno preso Rakitic e forse prenderanno anche Koke.*



Se Rakitic è già stato preso, considerando che secondo me anche Song andrà via, e con Xavi ancora in stand-by, per ora sono:

Busquets, Iniesta, Rafinha, Rakitic.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Thiago era il sostituto ideale, Cesc meno, Fabregas secondo me per fare l'interno in un centrocampo a 3 deve avere almeno un paio di mastini intorno che facciano il lavoro sporco per lui, cosa che all'Arsenal per esempio facevano Flamini, Diaby ecc.., con biscotto e Iniesta questo non era possibile. Non penso lo rimpiangeranno molto, vai a vedere i numeri e pare abbia fatto le onde, in realtà le volte che non segnava era un ameba in campo, si è hamsikzzato, paga tra l'altro prestazioni davvero orripilanti in quasi tutti i big match giocati in questi anni, soprattutto in champions, non a caso quando veniva sostituito piovevano giù fischi dal Camp Nou, e per farti fischiare dalla tifoseria del Barca ce ne vuole...
> 
> Alcantara è il vero rimpianto per l'età e per le caratteristiche tecniche che ne facevano il perfetto erede di Xavi ma in quel caso c'è da dire che pure il ragazzo non è stato molto paziente. Comunque non penso staranno a guardare, intanto hanno preso Rakitic e forse prenderanno anche Koke.



Sul fatto che non lo rimpiangeranno sono d'accordo, tra l'altro l'hanno venduto a un'ottima cifra quindi ora possono muoversi per un altro centrocampista di livello..Koke non so se mi convince in un centrocampo a 3, anche se ha caratteristiche simili a Iniesta IMHO


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Busquets e Iniesta sono ancora relativamente giovani, il primo [ed imprescindibile] soprattutto.
> Come detto da un altro utente, han già preso Rakitic e probabilmente prenderanno Koke.



Koke lo mollano solo se spendono 60 cucuzze di clausola


----------



## pennyhill (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il punto non sono i gol ma le prestazioni, è stato spesso sostituito perché giocava da cani ma fuori posizione era abbastanza comprensibile.
> 
> Comunque:
> Fabregas Matic
> ...



Con anche Courtois, Zouma e Filipe Luis.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Koke lo mollano solo se spendono 60 cucuzze di clausola



Han già venduto Fabregas, probabilmente cederanno anche Sanchez, poi c'è Song sulla lista partenti, non han più l'ingaggio di Puyol, e considerando che non sono proprio una società povera, 60 cucuzze le trovano in no time


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con anche Courtois, Zouma e Filipe Luis.



Il primo che alla prima sconfitta dice "eh, ma non hanno campioni, tutti giocatorini" lo piglio a sprangate sui denti


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Giugno 2014)

Colpaccio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


In fondo a Galliani scriveranno: "l'uomo che non ha venduto Kakà"...oh wait


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il primo che alla prima sconfitta dice "eh, ma non hanno campioni, tutti giocatorini" lo piglio a sprangate sui denti


Hanno giocatori ancora giovani che saranno futuri campioni e campioni bolliti come Torres. Fabregas è un campione e lo è ancora, ha ancora tanto da dare. Una cosa è certa, Mourinho l'anno prossimo DEVE vincere un titolo tra campionato e champions.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2014)

Cominciano a spuntare foto e video di maglie bruciate


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2014)

I tifosi dell'Arsenal bruciano la maglia di Fabregas


----------



## matteo (12 Giugno 2014)

L'Arsenal aveva un opzione per comprare Fabregas se il Barca lo cedeva ma hanno rinunciato ed è passato al Chelsea


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

All'Emirates per lui sarà un inferno, ma se l'è cercata soprattutto con quelle dichiarazioni fatte qualche anno fa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2014)

Scelta giusta per lui, può riprendersi sicuramente al Chelsea visto che ha ancora 27 anni...a Barcellona non ha fatto male, ma non è stato il giocatore che era all'Arsenal...cmq Fabregas è un essere senza vergogna, un mago dei tradimenti...lascia il Barcellona a 16 anni e ora va a Londra dai rivali dell'Arsenal


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2014)

poteva andare allo united e invece va al chelsea,e volendo avrebbe potuto spettare l'arsenal,visto che comunque si sta giocando un mondiale...uomo molto piccolo. Come già si dimostrò quando preferì far eil gregario al Barça piuttosto che essere la stella indiscussa della squadra da noi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il punto non sono i gol ma le prestazioni, è stato spesso sostituito perché giocava da cani ma fuori posizione era abbastanza comprensibile.
> 
> Comunque:
> Fabregas Matic
> ...


Se non vince con quella squadra, è meglio che vada a nascondersi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2014)

Special cul


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

Fabregas è proprio caduto in basso comunque.
Anzi, vi dirò, per me nemmeno li vale quei soldi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2014)

Grave errore del Barcellona: Fabregas è ancora oggi uno dei migliori al mondo nel ruolo.

Hanno ceduto Fabregas e Thiago Alcantara nel giro di pochi mesi, tenendo uno come Xavi che forse doveva essere ceduto prima. Poi anche il cambio Fabregas-Koke, non so quanto il Barcellona possa guadagnarci onestamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Giugno 2014)

peccato, credevo proprio che questa volta sarebbe venuto da noi


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2014)

Mercato intelligente del Chelsea,il primo dopo tanti anni. Stanno acquistando sicurezze/gente affermata invece di potenziali crack da far crescere. Con David Luiz si sono quasi ripagati Fabregas e Costa...Se arrivano Filipe Luiz e Yarmolenko (ho sentito indiscrezioni a riguardo) è un mercatone e stavolta Mourinho non ha scuse. Secondo me servirebbe anche un altro centrale di centrocampo,Fabregas/Ramires/Matic,manca un secondo ricambio e potrà essere Song.


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Grave errore del Barcellona: Fabregas è ancora oggi uno dei migliori al mondo nel ruolo.


Concordo,ora che giocherà nel suo ruolo a centrocampo tornerà ai livelli dell'Arsenal


----------



## Hammer (15 Giugno 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non vince con quella squadra, è meglio che vada a nascondersi.



Ma non ha centravantiiii!11!!!11


----------



## The P (15 Giugno 2014)

La fine di Fabregas è legata solo a un motivo: ad un certo punto si è creduto un attaccante, e non lo è!

Questo ha iniziato a giocare all'Arsenal mediano al posto di Vieira, è esploso come mediano e poi è diventato un centrocampista con caratteristiche un po' più offensive diventando uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo. 

Per il semplice fatto di aver segnato un bel po' di goal hanno deciso di fargli fare l'attaccante e lui, fesso, ha dichiarato di sentirsi tale. La stessa storia di Boateng.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> La fine di Fabregas è legata solo a un motivo: ad un certo punto si è creduto un attaccante, e non lo è!
> 
> Questo ha iniziato a giocare all'Arsenal mediano al posto di Vieira, è esploso come mediano e poi è diventato un centrocampista con caratteristiche un po' più offensive diventando uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo.
> 
> Per il semplice fatto di aver segnato un bel po' di goal hanno deciso di fargli fare l'attaccante e lui, fesso, ha dichiarato di sentirsi tale. La stessa storia di Boateng.



Diciamo che a Barcellona non si parla di calcio, si parla di uno sport simile ma nelle basi diverso. E' l'unico posto al mondo in cui un mediano può fare il centrale di difesa, un esterno di centrocampo il terzino, un centrocampista l'attaccante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2014)

*Fabregas in conferenza stampa: "Quando ho deciso di lasciare il Barcellona ho cominciato a guardarmi intorno e la prima fermata è stata l'Arsenal perché per contratto loro avevano in mano l'opzione di ricomprarmi. Ho parlato con Wenger e mi ha detto che con Ozil non c'era posto. Avendo già Mesut sarebbe stato complesso sistemarci insieme sul campo. Scartato l'Arsenal e avendo ben chiara in testa l'idea di tornare in Premier League ho ricevuto offerte super interessanti da grandi club. Ho parlato con Mourinho e mi ha convinto immediatamente: mi ha detto ciò che volevo sentire e mi ha conquistato subito. Da li la decisione è stata rapidissima"*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2014)

fosse vero i tifosi dell'Arsenal avrebbero un motivo in più per odiare Wenger


----------



## The P (15 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che a Barcellona non si parla di calcio, si parla di uno sport simile ma nelle basi diverso. E' l'unico posto al mondo in cui un mediano può fare il centrale di difesa, un esterno di centrocampo il terzino, un centrocampista l'attaccante.



Vero. Nonostante io apprezzi il calcio Spagnolo e maestri come Del Bosque e Guardiola, certe cose non sono davvero comprensibili. 
Fabregas falso nueve mi ha sempre fatto venire voglia di spegnere la tv.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> fosse vero i tifosi dell'Arsenal avrebbero un motivo in più per odiare Wenger



Perchè? Loro hanno bisogno di un centravanti, mica dell'ennesimo centrocampista centrale con i piedi buoni. C'hanno già Ozil, Wilshere ed il gallese di cui non ricordo il nome...


----------



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> il gallese di cui non ricordo il nome...



Ban 

Ramsey


----------

